# Deal Hot Mùa Sale - Mua âm thanh tại Kyma nhận ngay Voucher giảm giá khủng



## thuhien (7 Tháng năm 2021)

Nhanh tay vợt lấy bão sale siêu khủng *5.5 âm thanh siêu sale đổ bộ* tại Kyma thôi nào!! Loạt tai nghe, loa đến từ những thương hiệu đỉnh cao như JBL, Bose, HarmanKardon đang có ưu đãi vô cùng hoành tráng giảm giá cực lớn từ 200K đến 1 TRIỆU ĐỒNG. Sản phẩm thì bao chất lượng, giá thì lại siêu tốt, không mua bây giờ thì đợi bao giờ nữa cả nhà nhỉ.







Thời gian diễn ra khuyến mãi: *Từ nay đến hết ngày 30.05.2021

Danh sách sản phẩm đang có ưu đãi đợt này:

Loa JBL BoomBox 2 *giá bán 9,690,000 VNĐ. Nhập mã [*MAY1*] *giảm ngay 1 triệu* chỉ còn *8,690,000 VNĐ*

- Công suất: 2x40 W RMS (AC mode) 2x30W RMS (battery mode)
- Tần số đáp ứng: 50 Hz - 20 kHz
- Bluetooth: V5.1 (A2DP 1.3, AVRCP 1.6)
- Pin: 10.000 mAh
- Thời gian chơi nhạc: 24 giờ
- Thời gian sạc: 6.5 giờ
- Kích thước: 48.5 x 20.1 x 25.7 cm
- Trọng lượng: 5.9 kg

*Loa SoundBar JBL Bar 2.1 Deep Bass* giá bán 8,900,000 VNĐ. Nhập mã [*MAY1*] *giảm 1 triệu* chỉ còn *7,900,000 VNĐ*

- Công suất hệ thống 300W ấn tượng
- Loa siêu trầm không dây 5 "mang đến âm thanh sâu lắng, hồi hộp
- Thưởng thức truyền phát nhạc không dây qua Bluetooth từ điện thoại di động hoặc máy tính bảng của bạn
- Âm thanh vòm JBL mang lại trải nghiệm âm thanh tuyệt vời cho TV của bạn mà không cần thêm dây hoặc loa
- Kết nối cáp quang hoặc cáp quang siêu đơn giản để thiết lập và sử dụng

*Loa SoundBar JBL Bar 5.1* giá bán 14,900,000 VNĐ. Nhập mã [*MAY1*] *giảm ngay 1 triệu *chỉ còn *13,900,000 VNĐ*
- Kết nối đầu vào Bluetooth 4.2, AUX 3.5mm, USB
cáp quang Optical, hay HDMI (03 Inputs, 01 Output ARC).
- Thanh Soundbar gồm 9 loa: 6 x 5.7cm và 3 x 3.2cm
- Loa Subwoofer đường kính Driver tới 25.4cm
- Công suất cực đại: 510 watts (104dB)
- Đáp ứng tần số: 35Hz - 20kHz

*Loa Harman Kardon Soundstick 4 *giá bán 7,990,000 VNĐ. Nhập mã [*MAY1*] *giảm ngay 1 triệu* chỉ còn *6,990,000 VNĐ*

- Công suất: 140W RMS
- Tần số: 40Hz 20kHz
- Độ nhạy: 80dB
- Driver: 1.4" full range x 8; 5.25" subwoofer x 1
- Ngõ tín hiệu: Bluetooth 4.2, Jack Audio 3.5mm
- Kích thước: Woofer(231 x 276 x 231mm), Satellite(271 x 84 x 84mm)
- Trọng lượng: 4.432kg/Cái
- Bluetooth: 4.2
- Phạm vi hiệu quả: 140W

*Loa JBL PartyBox 310* giá bán 14,900,000 VNĐ. Nhập mã [*MAY1*] *giảm ngay 1 triệu *chỉ còn *13,900,000 VNĐ*

- Công suất: 240W
- Loa treble: 2 x 6.4cm
- Loa woofer: 2 x 16.5cm
- 5 chế độ đèn led
- App điều khiển thông minh
- Chơi nhạc qua cống USB
- Input: Mic, Guitar, line, USB
- Kết nối bluetooth, kết nối 2 loa không dây
- Kháng nước: IPX4

*Loa Harman Kardon Aura Studio 3* giá bán 6,500,000 VNĐ. Nhập mã [*MAY2*] *giảm ngay 500K* chỉ còn *6,000,000 VNĐ*

- Phiên bản Bluetooth: 4.2 Hỗ trợ: A2DP 1.3, AVRCP 1.6
- Củ loa trung cao: 40mm x 6 cái
- Củ loa siêu trầm: 130mm x 1 cái
- Công suất định mức: 2 x 15W RMS + 1 x 100W RMS
- Đáp ứng tần số: 45Hz - 20kHz (-6dB)
- Nguồn điện: 100-240V ~ 50 / 60Hz
- Công suất máy phát Bluetooth: 0 - 9dBm
- Dải tần số máy phát Bluetooth: 2.402 - 2.480GHz
- Điều chế bộ phát Bluetooth: GFSK, π / 4 DQPSK, 8DPSK

*Tai Nghe JBL CLUB 950NC* giá bán 5,290,000 VNĐ. Nhập mã [*MAY2*] *giảm ngay 500K* chỉ còn* 4,790,000 VNĐ*

- Tần số đáp ứng (Passive): 10 Hz- 40kHz
- Tần số đáp ứng (Active): 20 Hz- 20kHz
- Độ nhạy: 95 dB SPL@1kHz/1mW
- SPL tối đa: 95Db
- Đầu vào tối đa (Passive): 3500 Mw
- Độ nhạy microphone: 38 dBV@1kHz/Pa
- Trở kháng: 32 ohm
- Củ loa: 40mm dynamic

*Loa JBL Xtreme 3* giá bán 6,590,000 VNĐ. Nhập mã [*MAY2*] *giảm ngay 500K* chỉ còn *6,090,000 VNĐ*

- Công suất: 100 W
- Tần số đáp ứng: 53,5 Hz - 20 kHz
- Chống thấm nước và chống bụi IP67
- Hệ thống Bluetooth v5.1
- 4 trình điều khiển và 2 bộ tản nhiệt JBL Bass
- Pin: lên đến 15 giờ
- Cổng kết nối USB-C

*Tai Nghe JBL TUNE 220TWS* giá bán 2,690,000 VNĐ. Nhập mã [*MAY3*] *giảm ngay 300K *chỉ còn *2,390,000 VNĐ*

- Kích thước củ loa: 12mm dynamic driver
- Tần số: 20Hz - 20kHz
- Độ nhạy: 105dB SPL/1kHz 1MW
- Độ nhạy Micro: -25dBV/PA 1kHz
- Trở kháng: 32Ω
- Bluetooth: V5.0 (A2DP 1.3, AVRCP 1.5, HFP 1.6)
- Pin: Lithium-ion battery (22 mA/3.85 V)
- Thời gian sạc: <2h

*Loa Harman Kardon Go + Play Mini* giá bán 5,490,000 VNĐ . Nhập mã [*MAY3*] *giảm ngay 300K* chỉ còn *5,190,000 VNĐ*

- Công suất: 2 x 25 W (AC mode)
- Tần số: 50Hz – 20kHz (-6dB)
- Công nghệ kết nối không dây Bluetooth
- Pin có thể sạc lại , sài được 7 Tiếng
- Có khả năng kết nối cùng lúc 3 thiết bị
- Cổng kết nối: Aux-in - Bluetooth 4.1 / (3.5mm) stereo jack
- Thời gian sạc pin: 3h

*Loa JBL Flip 5* giá bán 2,190,000 VNĐ. Nhập mã [*MAY4*] *giảm ngay 200K* chỉ còn *1,990,000 VNĐ*

- Công suất: 20W RMS
- Tần số: 65Hz – 20kHz
- Độ nhạy: >80dB
- Thời gian chơi nhạc lên đến 12 giờ
- Đèn LED thông minh thông báo tình trạng pin
- Chuẩn chống nước IPX7
- Kết nối Bluetooth 2 thiết bị cùng lúc
- Sử dụng ứng dụng JBL Connect+ để kết nối nhiều loa

*Loa JBL Charge 4 (Đen)* giá bán 2,890,000 VNĐ. Nhập mã [*MAY4*] *giảm ngay 200K *chỉ còn *2,690,000 VNĐ*
- Chống thấm nước chuẩn IPX7 cực mạnh mẽ
- Chất lượng âm thanh trung thực, sống động
- Hỗ trợ kết nối Bluetooth 4.1
- Tích hợp microphone đàm thoại
- Hỗ trợ cổng audio 3.5mm sử dụng trên các thiết bị không có bluetooth
- Cổng sạc nhanh USB-Type C
- JBL Connect+ kết nối cùng lúc với 100 loa
- Dung lượng pin 7500mAh: cho phép chơi nhạc chất lượng cao liên tục trong 20 giờ

*Loa Harman Kardon Onyx Studio 5 (Xanh)* giá bán 3,490,000 VNĐ. Nhập mã [*MAY5*] *giảm ngay 400K *chỉ còn *3,090,000 VNĐ*
- Trang bị khả năng kết nối Dual Speaker cho loa onyx studio 5
- Bluetooth chuẩn 4.2 có A2DP 1.3, AVRCP 1.6
- Driver gồm 1 Woofer 12cm và 1 Tweeter 2.5cm
- Tần số đáp ứng âm thanh 50Hz - 20kHz (-6dB)
- Công suất 50W Bi-amp (AV mode)


*Bàn Trộn/Bộ Chuyển Đổi Blackmagic ATEM Mini (SWATEMMINI*) giá bán 8,500,000 VNĐ. Nhập mã [*MAGIC20*] *giảm ngay 500K* chỉ còn *8,000,000 VNĐ*

- Đồng bộ hóa lại đầu vào video : Trên tất cả 4 đầu vào HDMI.
- Độ phân giải màn hình tối thiểu : 1366 x 768.
- Độ phân giải đầu vào HDMI từ máy tính:
.1280 x 720p 50Hz, 59.94Hz và 60Hz
.1920 x 1080p 23,98, 24, 25, 29,97,30, 50, 59,94 và 60Hz
.1920 x1080i 50 và 59,94Hz 60Hz

Săn mã giảm giá tại: *https:/kyma.vn/vouchers-list.html*

Hướng dẫn nhập mã giảm khi mua hàng: *https:/kyma.vn/tin/huong-dan-mua-hang-voi-ma-giam-gia-tai-kyma.html*

Chi tiết chương trình khuyến mãi:* https:/kyma.vn/tin/5-5-am-thanh-sieu-sale-do-bo.html*

_Có deal âm thanh nào hấp dẫn như nhà Kyma không nào. Cần sắm thiết bị âm thanh tốt giá siêu hời, thì đừng bỏ lỡ chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt đợt này tại Kyma nhé.

*Showroom trải nghiệm*_

474 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Phường 2, Quận 3, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Toà nhà KYMA, 132 -134 Yên Lãng, P. Thịnh Quang, Q. Đống Đa, TP Hà Nội
Website: https:/kyma.vn/
Facebook liên hệ: https:/facebook.com/kymavndigital


----------

